# Embrace Life - Seatbelt Use Video



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 23, 2010)

I know it's about seatbelts but it is incredibly well done.

[video=youtube;h-8PBx7isoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-8PBx7isoM[/video]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 23, 2010)

That almost brought a tear to my eye. Almost.

It was a good seatbelt commercial.


----------



## Bern (Feb 23, 2010)

I ought to put that on my driving instruction website


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow. Very well done. Worthy of going on my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 24, 2010)

Stunning. I can't believe an ad about seat belts put a lump in my throat.


----------



## Edward (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree. Very well done. Clean, simple, effective.


----------

